# Alternative à Wifi Finder en 3.0



## thunderheart (19 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,

je viens de passer en firmware 3.0 sur mon iPod Touch v2.
L'appli Wifi Finder ne marche plus. Elle était pourtant bien pratique.

J'ai cherché sur le site Apple mais n'ai rien trouvé d'équivalent, ou je suis passé à coté 

Merci d'avance pour tout conseil


----------



## twinworld (20 Juin 2009)

c'est une plaisanterie ? moi, quand je saisis "wifi" dans la cellule de recherche de l'App Store, ça me sort des tas d'appli


----------



## thunderheart (20 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> c'est une plaisanterie ? moi, quand je saisis "wifi" dans la cellule de recherche de l'App Store, ça me sort des tas d'appli



J'ai donc saisi "wifi" dans Rechercher de l'Apple Store, voilà ce que j'ai eu 
http://store.apple.com/fr/search?find=wifi&mco=MzE2OTk1OQ

Pas beaucoup d'applis !
On m'aurait menti, j'ai aussi cherché par là http://www.apple.com/webapps/ sans plus de succès.

Tu peux me donner plus de précision sur l'endroit où tu as trouvé toutes tes applis stp.

Merci d'avance


----------



## twinworld (20 Juin 2009)

ben dans l'iTunes App.Store. C'est là que sont listées les applications pour l'iPod et l'iPhone.
http://ax.search.itunes.apple.com/W...ware&media=all&submit=seeAllLockups&term=wifi


----------



## discolan (23 Juin 2009)

Je te conseille d'attendre un peu car il semble que plusieurs applications wifi ne fonctionnent plus depuis la mise à jour os3.
(fr) Wifitrack ne marche plus aussi depuis l'os3


----------



## thunderheart (23 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

merci pour vos réponses,



discolan a dit:


> Je te conseille d'attendre un peu car il semble que plusieurs applications wifi ne fonctionnent plus depuis la mise à jour os3.
> (fr) Wifitrack ne marche plus aussi depuis l'os3



je vais en effet attendre un peu, cette release est encore tout verte, laissons la mûrir 

Je retesterai Wifi Finder dans quelques temps, idem pour Wifitrack qui me semble correspondre pas mal aussi à ce que je cherche.


----------



## twinworld (28 Juin 2009)

discolan a dit:


> (fr) Wifitrack ne marche plus aussi depuis l'os3


si jamais, je viens de télécharger une mise à jour wifitrack testée pour l'OS 3 et ça a l'air de fonctionner. En tout cas, chez moi, il repère tous les réseaux wifi de la maison. Faudra que je teste quand je serai à l'exétérieur. 

Toujours est-il que la version testée pour l'OS 3 est sortie.


----------



## discolan (28 Juin 2009)

Oui la dernière mise à jour fonctionne de nouveau avec l'os3


----------



## marcooo (3 Juillet 2009)

pourquoi utilisé une application au lieu d'aller dans préférences- wifi et de voir la liste qui apparait??


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juillet 2009)

marcooo a dit:


> pourquoi utilisé une application au lieu d'aller dans préférences- wifi et de voir la liste qui apparait??



parce que l'application native est moins performante tout simplement.

Je viens d'acheter Wifitrack, fonctionne nickel avec l'os 3.0 
Exemple, dans un endroit où je vais régulièrement, le scanner Wifi interne ne trouve jamais rien.
Wifitrak me propose à chaque fois au moins 5 points d'accès !


----------

